# Record specific years/seasons of a show



## Butch285 (Jun 9, 2006)

It's be great if you could create a Season Pass for a show but specify only to record shows from a specific year or season.


----------



## dirtypacman (Feb 3, 2004)

Very interesting suggestion-- here you go to let Tivo know:

http://customersupport.tivo.com/knowbase/root/public/tv2192.htm?


----------

